# My new hood and scrubber



## jeneje (Jan 29, 2011)

Well its Sat and I have finished the construction of the hood and scrubber. It needs to be sanded before it goes to fiberglass but thats part of it. I will have fiberglass done by next weekend and hopefully be processing in it. I have attached some pics. Thanks for allowing me to use your forum to design this by. 

Thanks 
Ken


----------



## EDI Refining (Jan 29, 2011)

nice work, look forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## jeneje (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Edi, I will put up the finished pics next week. Althrough I have a setback on the scrubber it needs to be bigger but that is no prolbem I will build it tomorro,


----------



## Maxinpains (Mar 25, 2011)

is any one show me the finished product here? Thanks!


----------



## 4metals (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't help but wonder if 6 or 8 inch sewer and drain PVC pipe wouldn't be cheaper than plywood and paying for the glassing. Plus most blowers have a round inlet so you'll need a transition.


----------

